# I saw a Mini convertible today



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

It is ok.

Not as cute as the coupe though...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

it was better than I thought it would be


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

nate said:


> It is ok.
> 
> Not as cute as the coupe though...


Drove a Cooper S Convertible about a month ago. Manual. Pretty bland performance all around. I was anything but impressed. Bummer.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

atyclb said:


> it was better than I thought it would be


Agreed - it looks better than expected.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

I've taken an S convertible home for the weekend a couple of times now. I really, really like it. Would make an awesome 2nd car.


----------

